# impala frame wrap



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

hey everybody i am documenting my frame wrap i am a welder/fabricator by trade but that dont mean i know it all neither i am also hear to listen good and bad so lets get started
































































































i will post more pics tommorow weve have done alot of progess since then


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

these are just pictures of the cleaning and a little of the actual template making for the steel cutout fitting up steel by monday


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

At least your doing it rite. Keep the template like you got them, a bit short so when your cut peice is done, it will make up and leave a bit for weld...And it's a Canadian too...fun to do !!! A little harder in the rear arches and with the controlled kinks to get in the way... :biggrin: 

Good luck ,keep us posted on progress


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

id also suggest welding up the factory seams as well...just adds a lil more to it since they arent welded completely to begin with..and when u get ur plates about every foot or so cut a quarter size hole in the middle of the plate so u can plug weld them to the frame....


----------



## FoxCustom (May 12, 2008)

Good job. I remember doing that same thing like 2 months ago. It'll seem when you start weld the pieces on that you'll never get done, but just keep going. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

oh also a heads up on the front of the crossmember where the dip is on the passenger side...dont wrap that section up anything larger than 1/4..that is the cut out for the oil filter incase you werent aware of that...


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

thats kingfish for the heads up i wasnt aware of that i wasnt going to wrap that piece cause of the dip thought it served a purpose i will take pictures of all the steel cutting right now just making various templates


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Apr 9 2009, 06:45 PM~13531808
> *thats kingfish for the heads up  i wasnt aware of that  i wasnt going to wrap that piece cause of the dip thought it served a purpose i will take pictures of all the steel cutting right now just making various templates
> *



ya the dip serves a purpose lol...clearance for the oil filter...u can still plate it if u wish...just dont go larger than 1/4


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

Hey man looks like a good start. keep them pics coming. I always enjoy these frame topics. That notch on the front of the crossmember that Kingfish was talking about is for the fuel pump not the oil filter. I'm not sure what kind of Impalas hes been working on. :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Apr 9 2009, 08:43 PM~13532899
> *Hey man looks like a good start. keep them pics coming. I always enjoy these frame topics. That notch on the front of the crossmember that Kingfish was talking about is for the fuel pump not the oil filter.  I'm not sure what kind of Impalas hes been working on. :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit ur right LOL. My bad homie thanks for catchin my fuck up on that. I knew it was the clearance for something. I'm surprised no one else caught that one LOL.


----------



## redline (Sep 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Apr 9 2009, 10:43 PM~13532899
> *Hey man looks like a good start. keep them pics coming. I always enjoy these frame topics. That notch on the front of the crossmember that Kingfish was talking about is for the fuel pump not the oil filter.  I'm not sure what kind of Impalas hes been working on. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrpuppet (Nov 30, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## pipiz13 (May 2, 2008)

Nice homie kip the pictures coming


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SHORTDOG 62_@Apr 10 2009, 01:43 AM~13532899
> *Hey man looks like a good start. keep them pics coming. I always enjoy these frame topics. That notch on the front of the crossmember that Kingfish was talking about is for the fuel pump not the oil filter.  I'm not sure what kind of Impalas hes been working on. :biggrin:
> *



man i was wondering ... when they put the oil filter on the other side?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Apr 10 2009, 11:06 AM~13538555
> *man i was wondering ... when they put the oil filter on the other side?
> *



lol...ya i was wrong on that one..its for the fuel pump..dont ask me what i was thinking on that one lol...atleast i knew it was for soemthing important to clear lol


----------



## Jose 420 (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Apr 9 2009, 12:20 AM~13524499
> *these are just pictures of the cleaning and a little of the actual template making for the steel cutout fitting up steel by monday
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chairmnofthboard (Oct 22, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## shehab (Mar 19, 2007)

good job man post pics of progress
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Moco (Mar 27, 2002)

a lot of time and work :thumbsup:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry guys for the delay in progress but the weather here in oklahoma has been crazy lately but i finally got some more work done here you go
















































































































i will be doing more this weekend and more pics befor i tack sides i will weld over every open seam and grind flush befor i weld up the side plates


----------



## miguel62 (Mar 21, 2007)

Frame is looking good homie...!!!! what part of OK are you in?


----------



## DEVINERI (Feb 9, 2007)

LOOKING GOOD SO FAR KEEP US POSTED


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

shits looking real good bro


----------



## redrum702 (Jun 23, 2006)

TTT


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

FUCKING SWEET MAN SHOULD BE STARTING SOON ON MINE ..... AS THIS MOMENT JUST CLEANING FRAME...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

ttt


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

damn thats looking real good..................


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

damn man you always work in your slippers lololol









just missin with ya homie


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

its all good man thats my lil bro im trying to teach him how to fit and weld but im the ne always taking pics of the progress


----------



## TD Hydros (Jun 29, 2006)

ARE U GOING TO DO A SPLIT?


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

if ur gonna run something taller than a 10' cylinder you may want to cut the back of the tunnel out before u plate it lol


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

hey guys sorry i havent updated my pics but homie brought me a job so im taking care of him first since it will fund my frame project so here are some pics of the job
















































































































i will post more pics tommorow after welding and powerball channels waitin on powerballs also kingfish i will be cutingout or notch out the tunnel for the drive shaft i will prob run 12in cyls on the rear thanks for the help kingfish i will hit my frame up all day sat expectin good weather


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Looks good , here is a frame we are finishing for "cricket wireless"


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

that frame look s nice.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 24 2009, 12:30 AM~13674329
> *that frame look s nice.
> *


And it's for Corperate America... Gettin the in the Big boys pockets!!!!!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 11:37 PM~13674372
> *And it's for Corperate America... Gettin the in the Big boys pockets!!!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 05:07 AM~13674159
> *Looks good , here is a frame we are finishing for "cricket wireless"
> 
> 
> ...


 :h5:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

hey guys heres an update finished the rearend sat heres the pics
























































































































































getting back to my frame on monday


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

looks really good homie..keep up the great work.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 24 2009, 12:37 AM~13674372
> *And it's for Corperate America... Gettin the in the Big boys pockets!!!!!!
> *



shit they keep getting into ours..atleast someones got them with their pants around their ankles for once..hehe


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Apr 23 2009, 09:12 PM~13672239
> *hey guys sorry i havent updated my pics but homie brought me a job so im taking care of him first since it will fund my frame project so here are some pics of the job
> 
> 
> ...


no problem homie..id thought id just toss that one out there on the off chance you didnt know...


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Any updates???


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

lookin good homie


----------



## 65chevyman (Feb 3, 2003)

in like the raised lettering


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

sorry peoples no updates as of yet been working on peoples cars with the show season on the way everybody wanting stuff done so i cant say no since its funding my frame but here are some pics of what i been doing lately the caddy rear guy wanted the letters cut off so i improved it and he liked it i call'm floaters
























also here is another project i finished this weekend








































here it is after reinforcement with 1/4 plate from door to back of frame and also done underneathall 1/4 plate here are pics of the finished job
























































i got a monte im doin for tomorrow also i will get on my frame as soon as i get a chance


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

nice work homie


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

i would also like some help with this guys blazer he cant get it to do a standing 3 wheel whoever did the setup put a chain bridge on it but all it did was rip out the steel they welded which was 1/16 square tubing i think he cant 3 wheel because of the leaf springs hes got 3 pumps 10 batts any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

heres a pic of where his chains where located i dont know if these are on the right spot


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

nice blazer .. tight work on the rear axle .. i was thinking plug welding the letter in from the other side of the plate would be a lil cleaner , but you knocked it outta tha park with the floaters 

aint nothing wrong on dropping your project so you can make money

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

lookin good!


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

THAT IS ONE BAD ASS CADILLAC BRO WHOS IS IT .HE A BAD MATHA FAKA 
:guns:


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

here are more updated pics of more work on peoples cars filled in holes and welded in plates that were missing
















































































here it is all cleaned up


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

63 frame looks bad ass man.. nice work.

and that rear end looks wayyyy bettter with the letters "floating"


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

LOW JOES???? DAMN THOUGHT I WAS YHE ONLY PERSON STILL RUNNIN LJ :0


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

OH AND ON THE BLAZER ID FOUR LINK IT


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

we go way back wit low joes overhere in oklas early 90's


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

DEM WHITE BARRELS 13's OR 14's????


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@May 29 2009, 11:19 AM~14037215
> *DEM WHITE BARRELS 13's OR 14's????
> *


THEY 13s BRO


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MAJESTICS81_@May 28 2009, 02:12 PM~14027871
> *LOW JOES???? DAMN THOUGHT I WAS YHE ONLY PERSON STILL RUNNIN LJ :0
> *


I WAS A LOW JOES DIST. 4 ABOUT 7 YEARS TILL JOE RETIRED COOL GUYS


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

aye jimmy cara de pito POST UP SOME PICS OR TELL NACHO TOO


----------



## droppen98 (Oct 29, 2002)

I cant wait untill I can weld like that


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

hey people sorry for no updates but been dealn wit my divorce and everything that comes wit it but things are startn to look good now so i will be updatn pretty soon


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@May 21 2009, 03:48 PM~13960679
> *here are more updated pics of more work on peoples cars filled in holes and welded in plates that were missing
> 
> 
> ...


hope you fixed his a-arms for him too!

cant wait to see what your x frame is gonna look like


----------



## bigboylarry (Jun 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 23 2009, 11:07 PM~13674159
> *Looks good , here is a frame we are finishing for "cricket wireless"
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 damn


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Aug 6 2009, 09:39 PM~14698656
> *:0 damn
> *


 :thumbsup: 
Thanks homles  , but that 1 is already done and gone.


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Aug 6 2009, 08:34 PM~14698031
> *hey people sorry for no updates but been dealn wit my divorce and everything that comes wit it but things are startn to look good now so i will be updatn pretty soon
> *


THATS WHY I STAY SINGLE LOL OR I SHOULD SAY NOT MARRIED KEEP YOUR HEAD UP


----------



## CADILLACGUACHI (Dec 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jett06_@Aug 6 2009, 07:34 PM~14698031
> *hey people sorry for no updates but been dealn wit my divorce and everything that comes wit it but things are startn to look good now so i will be updatn pretty soon
> *





AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH




FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII








:biggrin: JUST MESSIN WIT U GOT UR BACK HOMEY AND U KNOW THIS NEED TO STOP PARTYIN AND GET BACK TO WORK


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

Quick update I been working on frame when I have time already plated sides I'm working on front and back cross member but I will post pics late Sunday night


----------



## caddy93 (Sep 17, 2008)

damm homie good ass work


----------



## OG-87 (Feb 5, 2006)

tt


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

looks nice homie.


----------



## Lolohopper (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice frame


----------



## goinlow (Feb 15, 2004)

nice frame bro !!!


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

:drama: can't wait to see what you been up to J... uffin: :nicoderm:  :biggrin:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

ok peeps here are updated pics


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

i moved the frame to my homies shop at the moment i can only work on the car every other weekend i have my kids every other week im about 3/4 of the way done i just need to notch out the tunnel and start plating the top and bottom here ya go


----------



## jett06 (Dec 3, 2006)

oh yea just about every piece has also been plug welded


----------



## Ked O.P. (May 4, 2009)

TTT for good work! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## KDM66 (Jul 25, 2009)

NICE PICS IM ABOUT TO START ON MINE


----------



## king debo (Oct 22, 2005)

Post them pics up of them wrapped frames..start to finish..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2013)

looks good, we do offer full frame wrap kits also for your impala already laser cut and ready to weld. also 3 sided axle reinforcements also.


----------

